# Rowbotham coastal tankers 1931-38 (TILLERMAN)



## colin brookes

Hello , i am looking for details of Rowbotham tankers built in the1930s with the intention of building a model in the near future. I require the length and breadth of following vessels
1/ Tillerman 1931
2/ Rudderman 1934
3/ Wheelsman 1935
4/ Steersman 1936 (length 143 breadth 23.62 )
5/ Guidesman 1938
I believe that the Tillerman was the smallest of the vessels with a length of 115ft ?
I would be grateful if anybody has any additional photos in addition to the excellent ones already posted on Ships Nostalgia of these vessels. (Photos showing the tank and pipe arrangement on the main deck would also be appreciated. )
The intention at present is to make a model of the Tillerman , but details of the other vessels would be much appreciated.
Many thanks Colin.


----------



## meechingman

Hi

My father was with Rowbothams for some years and was Master of Tillerman amongst others.

I'd recommend you seek out Revd. A Huckett's book 'Rowbotham' as it's a mine of information. Some of the details and photos were supplied by my father and me.

Tillerman:
114'6" x 22'1" x 8'3". 220gross, 95 net, 230 deadweight.

Rudderman:
132'2" x 23'5" x 9'0" 290gr, 130net, 360dwt

Wheelsman:
132'2" x 23'5" x 9'0" 287ge, 123net, 355 dwt

Steersman:
143'4" x 23'9" x 9'4" 338gr, 145 neet, 414 dwt

Guidesman:
119'5" x 22'10" x 8'9" 233gr, 92 net, 271 dwt


Hope that helps.

If you PM me with your email address I have some private photos of Tillerman that may help as one shows the deck layout reasonably well, but I don't have permission to put them into the S/N gallery at the moment.

Andy


----------



## colin brookes

Hi Andy
Many thanks for your information which is of great help as i now can go ahead and decide which of the tankers to build.
I had managed to find photos of each of the tankers listed but no details of their dimensions, none of the photos i have show any clear details of the deck layout,
any photos which you could email to me would be much appreciated.
Best Regards
Colin.


----------

